# LIGHTNING JARS



## Kim (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi All 
 Here are two Ligthning Jars.  They Look oldish so I thought I would post them to see if I can get some info. Thanks in advance
 Kim


----------



## Kim (Mar 14, 2004)

The bottoms.
 The larger one has written on it  "PUTNUM 421"


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok Kim! It's time to come clean! You've been on the forum for less than a month, and you've shown us more bottles than anyone else! You're really running the largest bottle emporeum in Australia aren't you! LOL - If you have half as much sucess finding gold as you have had with your bottles, you'll be able to retire and invite all of us down for vaction! - All expenses paid of course!  Nice lightnings by the way.


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2004)

[]LOL
 I'm just getting in while I have the time and I do feel the household is being ruled by bottles, they are every where.  It won't be long and we're off for five months, I am however taking the computer and the digital camera and I will stay in touch.  I hope you all didn't just frown[>:]. lol. Hows about you strike a stunning rare bottle and we will all come over your way.  I was hoping there would be something among the collection that takes somebody's fancy so they would buy the collection, I can see it is not that simple. O well. There are so many bottles I am not sure what to photograph next.  I look through the forum and try and see if we have anything that relates to a particular post, then I have to try and find it. It's all too much[sm=rolleyes.gif].lol. If I happen to find a reasonable nugget you will all know about it.
 Regards Kim


----------



## woody (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm assuming you have a half gallon and a quart jar.
 The half gallon is worth $15-20 and the quart is worth $6-8.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 15, 2004)

Kim, please do make sure you bring along your computer when you go into the frontier for 5 months, the forum just wouldn't be the same without your input.  If I had the $ at the time I would have bought that collection as well. Do I recall that you paid $500AU for it? It seems to me that you have posted bottles that cummulatively exceed that amount by a fair margin.  I apologize for being such a 'window shopper'!  Have you been using e-bay to any success?


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Norm, Woody
 I am trying ebay at the moment by auctioning a ute we have for sale.  This is the first time I have ever done it.  It all seems a bit complicated but once I actually went through the process it was rather simple.  Can you explain how I would send the buyer a bottle if they purchased it.  Our postage here is handled fairly rough and I would be very concerned that the buyer would recieve broken goods. I am off to Melbourne on Thursday for four days and I was going to try and see oz-riley while I was down there and show him some bottles, the only trouble is I have very limited room in my car (this could be due to been a typical woman lol).  Oh, Norm please don't apologise about been a 'window shopper' I think it's wonderful, every body is so helpful.
 Regards
 Kim


----------



## woody (Mar 15, 2004)

eBays' a great place to sell your wares, Kim.
 It's very simple to list now than what it was years ago.
 If you package your bottles correctly you shouldn't have to worry much about broken bottles, Kim.
 I see sellers from Oz doing very well shipping to other parts of the world. You just have to figure out how much the shipping cost will be and pass it on the costs to the buyer.
 If you have something desireable to sell on eBay it should do well for you.

 I saw a football game in Melbourne, once. 1985.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Kim, In reference to shipping bottles safely, try this:  Wrap the bottle in the large bubble wrap, then place it in a box surrounded on all 4 sides and packed pretty tight by styrofoam peanuts. Then take that box and put it in another slightly larger box, packing the space between the two boxes with peanuts as well. Make sure the buyer knows if he/she doesn't buy insurance, you are not responsible,or better yet, stipulate insurance is mandatory. Most people will want it anyway and they won't mind a little extra on shipping knowing it has been double boxed. Good luck, Kelley


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi all
 Thanks Woody and Kelley.  I will give ebay a go in the near future with a bottle or two and see how it goes.  I believe shipping to America is very expensive but if it was a good bottle I guess it would be worth it.  
 Thanks heaps
 kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 16, 2004)

Kim, the cheapest way to ship to the US is to put the shipping address on a peice of sturdy paper, place it in the bottle and put a watertight stopper in the top, and toss it as far out into the surf as possible!  It will take awhile but eventually it'll get here! lol.  By the way, I just heard a weather forcast, tomorrow afternoon it's supposed to start snowing here and continue into Wednesday, 8 - 12"!  Will spring ever get here!


----------



## Kim (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Norm
 Lol, I don't think I will be asking you to ship me any bottles.  I made the mistake of pulling a couple of boxes from the shed, mostly old wares handed down through the family.  Now I have a super mess of old stuff and don't really know what to do with it, maybe we could have an auction on my front lawn.  I have an old lamp and researched it, found it in a book and it is valued around $800 14 years ago.  The picture below is my most favourite piece but I really don't know what it is.  You might be able to enlighten me on it.  Is it a Jar? I found another tin of nitrite with 6 nebules in it.Hmm!
 I can't believe you are having snow conditions.  Not long ago we were have 42degree heat.  I guess, like us, we like the perfect prospecting conditions [8D]. Too hot , too cold, we would like permanent spring or autumn around 25 degrees and cruising.lol.
 Thanks Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Kim, I have a basement full of 'stuff' I just couldn't part with when I put it down there, now i need to get rid of it to make room for the bottles I can't bear to part with! lol - You container at first glance looks like a honey or spice jar. Is the top vented? Are there any markings on the base - mfg. or pattern #. China or ceramic?  If it didn't have the handle and the lid, I would think it was the base of a lamp.  There aren't any ashes in it are there? Maybe it contains someone's great, great auntie! lol


----------



## Kim (Mar 16, 2004)

Goodmorning Norm!
 No ashes lol. Every time I read your posts I burst into laughter.  The jar? isn't vented but if there were ashes in it they woudn't need to breath anyway,lol.  On the base it says"ENGLAND" and a number (I think) "3116" It is really hard to read it.  I am now wondering what you all must be thinking while your hunting for bottles.  Norm, each bottle would have a history and I can picture you digging away, finding a bottle, picking it up in your hand and analysing it. Like Hmmm! "Did this travel thousands of miles over the seas with a message in it" or "Did this have somebodys ashes in it" lol.  Know while I am detecting I am thinking "If I were a piece of gold sitting on top of a hill, where would I travel to?" Next thing I know I am off looking at a place I believe to be it's destination. lol. It doesn't always work but on occasions I 'm right.[].
 Regards
 Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 16, 2004)

Kim, my thoughts about the top being vented was wondering if it was used for potporri, or rose petals or something.  I know, it's a ceramic purse from the Queen Mother's estate! lol.  Yes, I do like considering where the bottles I found have been, I am facinated with history and old things in general.  We have found letters from the 1830's in our homes walls when we did some remodeling, and they are wonderful to read.  I found a real prize last autumn when I rebuilt my front stoop, two of the granit slabs that made up the original steps, and a heavy brass key about 8'' long. I've shown it to a collector and he said it's from about 1795 - 1820, so I'm guessing it was original to the house.  No gold so far though!


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 16, 2004)

The flowered ceramic is a Biscuit Barrel, would be used to hold and serve Biscuits (Cookies) to the more uperclass guests.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 16, 2004)

So Pretty close when I said it might be connected to royalty! lol - Hey Oz- I already asked Kim this, are you being affected in your area by the locusts?


----------

